# Poultry, waterfowl and bird keepers



## MotherOfChickens (6 December 2016)

you may probably already be aware of this-same for Scotland as well. Giant PIA.


https://www.gov.uk/government/news/new-measures-to-protect-poultry-against-avian-flu


----------



## Spottyappy (6 December 2016)

Rather a problem when mine are in a large enclosure with no roof. Tarpaulin won't be big enough, and tiny birds can fly through the small mesh wire on sides too. 
What are we meant To do?
Defeat have no idea of who will enforce it, much less how many people actually have poultry etc.
Smacks of the foot and mouth debacle to me.....


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 December 2016)

Look at it this way, it's precautionary- If we were to end up with a large outbreak here then these restrictions could last months- I know people who have had to do this in France and it's not fun. The more people to decide it's inconvenient, the more likely we are to have a problem-we're coming into the key migratory season hence the lock down now . 
I live on a windy hill with free range geese, ducks and chickens. Roofed pens are not an option large scale. Some will be split up into smaller tarped pens , some will come into the hay shed and the stables.


----------



## Nudibranch (7 December 2016)

Oh marvellous. ..I am in the same boat; even if I cover the roof with something solid we'll still get tiny birds coming through the sides. So can I not let them out to free range then? I suspect the big poultry farmers are the ones at risk, importing birds, but given the government's reputation on animal health matters I wonder where this will end up...


----------



## PorkChop (7 December 2016)

There is much scratching on heads here, while we decide how to organise our birds.

We have quite a few, all free ranging, no runs at all.

I think we will put the chickens in the barn, will need to cull any that start fighting, but don't have any choice.

The geese will need to stay out, they are my favourite so would be really upset if something happened to them but I don't have a big enough area to shut them away safely.

The ducks will need to go in our wire marque, which is fine, but the tiny wild birds can get through the wire.

You can only do what is physically possible, its certainly going to be a busy few days sorting it all out.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 December 2016)

yeah, the geese are tricky. The muscovies will be happy with some trugs of water but the geese love to swim. its a real pain but honestly, people on FB are acting like entitled idiots over it.

bird netting is cheap and you can also get cheap plastic tarps.


----------



## teacups (7 December 2016)

A neighbour and I have gone halves and ordered a roll of 6m by 100m knitted small hole netting. The knitted netting lasts much longer than the plastic, and once restrictions are lifted I will use it to make a fruit cage for next year!

From gardening experience, going for wider/longer lengths is much less hassle as joining the netting without creating potential bird access holes is a pain. If you eventually hope to use it in your garden, slightly larger-holed netting won't stop cabbage white butterflies, whereas this small-holed netting will. 

The 6m width will eventually make a nice fruit cage of 2m tall and 2m wide. 

It's definitely a pain, but I'd rather do my bit (& any excuse for a fruit cage, yay).
Our netting is from www.truetraders.co.uk - they have lots of different sizes and types of netting. Ours will cost us just over £45 each.


----------



## teacups (7 December 2016)

Must admit that we only have a small number of pet birds, so much easier to organise some sort of enclosed area. I do feel for those of you with much larger flocks.


----------



## the shadster (7 December 2016)

I have managed to rehouse 2 of my flocks into my polytunnels which fortunately are not being used this time of year. I've managed to tarp and net another run but still have the duck enclosure to go. Also got a recuperating cockerel in the hay barn for now!


----------



## PorkChop (7 December 2016)

Well we have finished clearing and bedding down part of our barn, we are lucky that we have a barn to be able to get them in tbh.  Can't stop the wee birds getting into the barn though.

I had to let them all out as usual to be able to get the barn ready, little do they know that today is their last day of freedom for a bit - such a shame as the weather is so gorgeous at the moment.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			- such a shame as the weather is so gorgeous at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

ha-mine are quite pleased, its blowing a hooly up at mine right now! mine are going in my stables-they are interior stables and I'll net the fronts. I can't completely stop birds getting in but can't think they'll really bother going in that far, certainly not anything other than sparrows. The ducks I split into groups and small runs that I can net and cover. The geese right now are still out-they were saying on the news this morning to monitor geese and not necessarily shut them in as more of a welfare issue. I can keep their food away.


----------



## Llewellyn (7 December 2016)

So my chickens are netted already because they're experts at getting out and the squirrel at getting in but do I also need to put a tarp over to stop bird poo getting in too?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (7 December 2016)

Llewellyn said:



			So my chickens are netted already because they're experts at getting out and the squirrel at getting in but do I also need to put a tarp over to stop bird poo getting in too?
		
Click to expand...

yes, they need to be covered as well.


----------



## stencilface (7 December 2016)

This sounds like a nightmare for everyone, but hopefully short term inconvenience is as bad as it will get.

I would think the risk from lbjs getting in through smaller mesh would be lower given that less of those migrate over large distances? Less risk than a giant splat poo from a Canada goose anyway?


----------



## PorkChop (7 December 2016)

Thats all my ducks and chickens in the barn, now, they are very bemused.  The ducks are huddling in the corner!

Geese will stay out for the time being, will put their food out of the way.

I can't remember ever having migrating birds land here, lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## teacups (8 December 2016)

Yuk - what an awful day for them to be confined in a small area. 
Still, just heard that the entire island of Texel in Holland (just a short hop over the North Sea for birds) has been declared an infected area. 500 dead birds have been found within the last week.


----------



## D66 (8 December 2016)

We can combine two lots of birds in one roofed pen, the roof is wire netting so we'll have to put a tarp over it.  
The geese will have to stay where they are, but i'll put their food and water inside their hut.  They usually have a large trug that i fill daily and they get in and splash around.  Would they be ok with a smaller water container?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 December 2016)

D66 said:



			We can combine two lots of birds in one roofed pen, the roof is wire netting so we'll have to put a tarp over it.  
The geese will have to stay where they are, but i'll put their food and water inside their hut.  They usually have a large trug that i fill daily and they get in and splash around.  Would they be ok with a smaller water container?
		
Click to expand...

my understanding is that should be fine-you're using mains water as they recommend but you should also try and keep wild birds off it using netting. Basically my geese will have a netted pen (alpaca hurdles and bird netting) which will contain their house and a plastic trough. I am going to tie plastic bags etc to it to scare off birds as tarping is really hard where I am. Their pellets etc are in their house.


----------



## Wimbles (8 December 2016)

We now have birds housed in all sorts of ingenious ways!  The polytunnels are proving the best.  The best I have seen (not my idea sadly) is a trampoline being used with wire around the edges!

The sheep are furious that the geese have taken up residence in the field shelter.

It's not ideal but if I can help keep my own birds and everyone else's safe then it will be well worth it.


----------



## D66 (8 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			my understanding is that should be fine-you're using mains water as they recommend but you should also try and keep wild birds off it using netting. Basically my geese will have a netted pen (alpaca hurdles and bird netting) which will contain their house and a plastic trough. I am going to tie plastic bags etc to it to scare off birds as tarping is really hard where I am. Their pellets etc are in their house.
		
Click to expand...

We are going to eat them at christmas.   Not long to go.


----------



## Moobli (8 December 2016)

Thankfully we only have a handful of hens.  They are usually completely free range so will be rather peeved at being confined, but needs must.  They are in their hen house today while I sort out a place for them in our shed.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 December 2016)

My hens are loving it, being on a side of a wet and windy hill isn't their preferred habitat (and I've stopped breeding much because of that) although they free range. They are in a stable with lights so they can start laying again 


its a lot of extra work just when its hardest but there you go.


----------



## Fiona (8 December 2016)

I was just wondering did anyone know if it applies to Northern Ireland yet???

I've a couple of neighbours with free range hens/ducks/geese, I could warn them if its over here too...

Fiona


----------



## PorkChop (8 December 2016)

The chickens seem happy enough today, ducks are still huddling in the corner!

Do you think I should try and do something with the geese?  We have a wire marque which I can cover with tarpaulin, but it is not very big, I have six geese, two are ganders, I am worried about them hurting each other.


----------



## Moobli (8 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			My hens are loving it, being on a side of a wet and windy hill isn't their preferred habitat (and I've stopped breeding much because of that) although they free range. They are in a stable with lights so they can start laying again 


its a lot of extra work just when its hardest but there you go.
		
Click to expand...

This is the usual habitat for mine (though this photo is of my old gang of hens), so being indoors is supremely inferior - especially on a day like today when it is mild and sunny.  The current hens have been brilliant layers for us and lay all year round whatever the weather.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 December 2016)

Fiona said:



			I was just wondering did anyone know if it applies to Northern Ireland yet???

I've a couple of neighbours with free range hens/ducks/geese, I could warn them if its over here too...

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

not yet as of yesterday


----------



## Fiona (8 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			not yet as of yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Thanks MoC..... 

Fiona


----------



## teacups (9 December 2016)

WorkingGSD said:



			This is the usual habitat for mine (though this photo is of my old gang of hens), so being indoors is supremely inferior - especially on a day like today when it is mild and sunny.  The current hens have been brilliant layers for us and lay all year round whatever the weather.








Click to expand...

What a view! Where is that?


----------



## Moobli (9 December 2016)

teacups said:



			What a view! Where is that?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  We are in the Lammermuirs in the Southern Uplands.


----------



## ponyparty (11 December 2016)

What are you all doing for entertainment for your chooks? I don't have any myself any more, but my best mate does (has one of my old girls actually) and she's asked me for ideas of things to put in their (covered) run to enrich it for them. 
So far I've come up with: hang up herbs/weeds, a swede, fruit/veg.
Just thought of a good one, corn on the cobs - going to message her now! 
And I also said get or make a treat dispenser and fill with mealworms. 
Anyone else got any other ideas for chicken entertainment?!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 December 2016)

A slice of meadow hay-stick some grain on top of it, Spring greens tied up, apples, sprout tops, cauliflower leaves. Perches outside, a swing (can just be a branch and some bailer twine) and a dust bath if they don't already have one. I just put part of a fallen tree in my stable for mine.


----------



## ponyparty (11 December 2016)

Thanks MOC, great ideas, will pass them on


----------



## supagran (11 December 2016)

I've hung a couple of mini haynets up in my covered run and put cabbage/lettuce in for the chooks.  One is hung up fairly high and the chooks have to get up on an upturned planter to reach it.  Also put a slice of straw in the run and scattered some corn over it.  They seem happy enough and I've had more eggs this week than last week.  It is a bit of a pain, but I would much rather keep my birds safe, and that of any neighbouring ones too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 December 2016)

I've also propped a pallet agains the wall, wrong way around to give them something else to climb/roost on. I spent several years keeping chickens in pens-it is possible to do it well and keep them healthy even if free range is the ideal.
The filled hay nets are a good idea  and I've seen on FB that people are soaking grass nuts for their ducks and geese.


----------



## Clodagh (11 December 2016)

I would not give them hay, if they are off grass they are more likely to eat it and it can cause a blocked crop. A slice of straw with goodies in works well and is much safer.
Make sure they have grit if they usually free range and get their own.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (11 December 2016)

never had a problem with hay-in years of giving it to both penned and free range birds-i always supply grit though.


----------



## JillA (15 December 2016)

The plot thickens. Was chatting to a neighbour who breeds chickens and ducks, and as such is registered. DEFRA told her that so long as you have feed and water under cover/indoors, and apply disinfectant to the surrounding areas there is no need to keep them in. Particularly for ducks this might be a better management system? I must admit I was pondering the virus being carried on feet and vehicle wheels, into buildings so a complete lock down without disinfecting is less effective.
I just with DEFRA would get their story straight!


----------



## Clodagh (15 December 2016)

I was talking to two large scale poultry producers on Tuesdae, one has broilers and one free range layers and there's are all under complete biosecure lockdown.
I suspect your neighbour is picking out the bits she thinks easiest to comply with! I am not knocking her, I can't keep every sparrow away from my birds.


----------



## PorkChop (15 December 2016)

I agree, lots of people are interpreting it differently to what they are able to comply with.

I completely sympathise, but I would rather someone just accept that they are doing what they can.

Annoyingly I know plenty who are doing ****** all, majority of them only have a few chickens or ducks.  Their defence is that DEFRA have not told them to do anything!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 December 2016)

JillA said:



			The plot thickens.
		
Click to expand...

there is no plot. basic biosecurity means foot baths and keeping birds in under cover-that can mean inside, it can mean keeping them under netting. my waterfowl are under nets and tarps over water, my chooks are inside with a floodlight on a timer (less than £20). all are eating and seem fine. horse owners should be familiar with basic biosecurity measures for when they bring in new horses-same principles apply here although the stakes much higher should we end up with it.

right now there is no outbreak in the UK, this is precautionary and practise in case there is-but it will probably happen again, so people should get prepared and get used to it or find a different sort of pet. people should do what they can-which doesn't equate to nothing at all or choosing the easy bits! I've tried feeding my hens in their coop and the geese in theirs-it doesn't work as its too dark this time of year, I can't run electric that far so they have to come in round the back. can I keep every sparrow out? probably not but I can limit it and I can get them away from the corvids-especially the flocks of starlings.

its to get stormy next week, blinking nightmare for me-I know by experience that wind/shade netting and tarps and living in the Southern Uplands don't mix. the tarps have to come down and the birds will have to come in.


----------



## Moobli (16 December 2016)

I took my dog for a walk off our hills today, and into woods and fields surrounding the village where my son goes to primary school so I could collect him (they finish at lunch time on Fridays).  I saw two separate properties that had all their poultry wandering around as usual.  It really pisses me off when the minority feel these precautionary measures don't apply to them!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 December 2016)

annoying isnt it-there's one place on the way to work that isnt either, mind you their horses graze on ***** year round so their standards obviously arent that high.


my geese have settled somewhat and are eating well again-was a bit worried that they didnt seem to be eating much.


----------



## Clodagh (16 December 2016)

On my FB feed it says there is a suspected case in Grimsby. I can't find any info anywhere else, hoping a hoax?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			On my FB feed it says there is a suspected case in Grimsby. I can't find any info anywhere else, hoping a hoax?
		
Click to expand...

its on FarmingUK site but I can't get it to load right now :/


----------



## JillA (16 December 2016)

I've just been to a local farm with a shop on site and their hens were in when I arrived but as I left at dusk they were out in a small paddock completely as normal. I'm beginning to wonder if the different advice from Defra varies from region to region - the one on our local radio and one who spoke to a friend who breeds hens and ducks said it is okay so long as you keep their feed and drinking water under cover and disinfect around and about. That's totally different from some folks saying keep all poultry entirely indoors


----------



## PorkChop (16 December 2016)

Clodagh said:



			On my FB feed it says there is a suspected case in Grimsby. I can't find any info anywhere else, hoping a hoax?
		
Click to expand...

Its all over facebook now, so probably not a hoax, hasn't been confirmed though.


----------



## Cecile (16 December 2016)

I hope this link works as it has been confirmed

https://www.farminguk.com/News/Bird-flu-confirmed-on-turkey-farm-in-Lincolnshire_45126.html


----------



## PorkChop (16 December 2016)

Cecile said:



			I hope this link works as it has been confirmed

https://www.farminguk.com/News/Bird-flu-confirmed-on-turkey-farm-in-Lincolnshire_45126.html

Click to expand...

Just saw it had been confirmed, do we think it will mean a longer shut-down period?


----------



## PorkChop (16 December 2016)

Also, up here we are being forecast strong wind and rain next week which will not be good news for those using tarp etc.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (16 December 2016)

JillA said:



			I've just been to a local farm with a shop on site and their hens were in when I arrived but as I left at dusk they were out in a small paddock completely as normal. I'm beginning to wonder if the different advice from Defra varies from region to region - the one on our local radio and one who spoke to a friend who breeds hens and ducks said it is okay so long as you keep their feed and drinking water under cover and disinfect around and about. That's totally different from some folks saying keep all poultry entirely indoors
		
Click to expand...

it doesn't vary region to region but people's interpretation of it does. one chap on FB completely missed the point as he was letting his geese out at night under floodlights!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 December 2016)

confirmed case in Wales-for those of you too busy to trawl the internet for bird news.


----------



## PorkChop (22 December 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			confirmed case in Wales-for those of you too busy to trawl the internet for bird news.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes, saw that gatherings of birds for shows etc have been suspended too.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 December 2016)

Demented Elf said:



			Yikes, saw that gatherings of birds for shows etc have been suspended too.
		
Click to expand...

yes, because some numpty from Grimsby took his birds to the National last weekend-he was in the exclusion zone but allegadly checked with the organizers who said it was ok (he apparently left an hour before the official notification of the exclusions zone). He won some prizes and got reported. the mind boggles. 

sales, auctions and shows all suspended-if you are selling privately then keep good records (or just don't).


----------



## twiggy2 (22 December 2016)

Around my way all the commercial birds are in but I don't see any others being kept in- I wonder if something like this is going to spark cries for flock numbers and registration?


----------



## PorkChop (22 December 2016)

twiggy2 said:



			Around my way all the commercial birds are in but I don't see any others being kept in- I wonder if something like this is going to spark cries for flock numbers and registration?
		
Click to expand...

The thing is, we are registered because I have over 50 birds.  I have had no email or contact from the authorities with regards to the bird flu, so whats the point?


----------



## Clodagh (22 December 2016)

Such a shame to hear of the Welsh case. I have just made a quiche and my egg yolks are such a feeble colour now, nothing makes up for grass. Also had to cull one of my lovely little millefleur wyandotte pullets, she had an awful prolapse. Not in a happy chicken keeping mindset right now.


----------



## lizziebell (22 December 2016)

WorkingGSD said:



			I saw two separate properties that had all their poultry wandering around as usual.  It really pisses me off when the minority feel these precautionary measures don't apply to them!
		
Click to expand...

Pees me off too, when I'm doing my best keeping my 6 girls in, and the commercial free range egg farm down the road have theirs out wandering around as normal. It's right next to a main road and I'm very surprised no one has told them!


----------

